# what is the best place or way to PRINT JUST ONE t-shirt



## INTIDEAS (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello to all; yes I just want to print ONE-TSHIRT; I know is not worth for small vendors, but the big/popular sites say "No minimum" but then at the end the price they are giving is for whole sale. Any vendor or leads you guys could recommend? 
Also, I was wondering if is maybe easier to just do heat-transfer. If so could you guide me to where I can get the heat transfer-ready printed image?
Thank you guys, new and learning...
Happy 2018 to all!


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

INTIDEAS said:


> Hello to all; yes I just want to print ONE-TSHIRT; I know is not worth for small vendors, but the big/popular sites say "No minimum" but then at the end the price they are giving is for whole sale. Any vendor or leads you guys could recommend?
> Also, I was wondering if is maybe easier to just do heat-transfer. If so could you guide me to where I can get the heat transfer-ready printed image?
> Thank you guys, new and learning...
> Happy 2018 to all!


Do you have a heat press?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If it's just a phrase or any one color print (or a simple two color print) I'd recommend cut vinyl. If it's a multi color print you can do a google search for "DTG printing" in your area. Chances are there will be a few places that will do it for you.


----------

